# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi: Lulekuqe mbi Mure

## Fiori

*"Lulekuqet mbi mure"*




*Skenari*
Petraq Qafzezi
Dhimitër Anagnosti

*Regjizor*
Dhimitër Anagnosti

*Operator*
Pëllumb Kallfa

*Piktor* 
Namik Prizreni

*Kompozitor*
Kujtim Laro

*Operator zëri*
Saliko Hoxha

*Regjisore montazhi*
Marika Vila

*Drejtor i Filmit*
Adriatik Beqiri

*Ekzekuton Orekstra e Teatrit te Operas dhe Baletit*
Dirigjon: Rifat Teqja

*Interpretojnë:* 

Agim Qirjaqi
Alfred Kote, 
Anastas Kristofori, 
Enver Dauti,
Liza Laska,
Luan Qerimi, 
Kadri Roshi*,
Pavlina Mani*,
Timo Flloko*,  

...dhe ne rolet episodike 
Endrita Gramshi, 
Fatjon Hyka,
Stazimir Zaimi,
Enea Zheku,
Artur Haxholli,
Krenar Arifi,
Gjergji Pilika,
Roland Ohri,
Robert Xhuli

----------

Theodhor mai (02-10-2014)

----------


## ILLYRIA-ARBERIA

LULEKUQE MBI MURE - 1976

 File Name ..........: Lulekuqe mbi Mure.avi

Total Size (MB) ....: 632,71 MB
Total Streams ......: 2 Stream(s)
File Size Correct ..: Yes

Video Size (MB) ....: 546,65 MB
Video Length .......: 01:33:59
Video Codec Code ...: DIVX
Video Codec Name ...: OpenDivX (DivX 4.0 and later)
Video Bitrate ......: 813 KB/s
Resolution .........: 640 x 480
Aspect Ratio .......: 1.33:1
Total Frames .......: 375920 Frames
Framerate ..........: 25 FPS
Color Depth ........: 24 Bits
Quality Factor .....: 3,970 B/px
Packed Bitstream ...: No

Audio Size (MB) ....: 86,04 MB
Audio Length .......: 00:00:15
Audio Codec Code ...: 80 (0x0050)
Audio Codec Name ...: Microsoft MPEG-1 layer 1, 2
Audio Bitrate ......: 128 KB/s
Channels ...........: 2 Ch
Sampling Rate ......: 48000 Hz

http://rapidshare.com/files/22375911...ure.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22375912...ure.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22435145...ure.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22457837...ure.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22457838...ure.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22510188...ure.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22510190...ure.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22514544...ure.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22534926...ure.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22534927...ure.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22579627...ure.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22579629...ure.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/22588941...ure.part13.rar

FOTOGRAFI :

----------


## Theodhor mai

Filem i bukur.kisha kohe pa e pare

----------


## pulti

Link i ri~

----------


## pulti

Link i ri i perditesuar ~

----------

